#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  What are the difference tags and element used in html?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

HTML elements use to communicate with the browser to how to render text.
When it's surrounded by angular brackets<> they make html tags.
Tags come in pairs and surround texts.



can someone list down the different elements and tags in html?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Guys,
> 
> HTML elements use to communicate with the browser to how to render text.
> When it's surrounded by angular brackets<> they make html tags.
> Tags come in pairs and surround texts.
> 
> 
> 
> can someone list down the different elements and tags in html?


here are some tags you could probably use HTML tags vs. elements vs. attributes | 456 Berea Street

----------


## Bhavya

> here are some tags you could probably use HTML tags vs. elements vs. attributes | 456 Berea Street


Thank you for Sharing this information here Moana, I got some list of tags and elements.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Guys,
> 
> HTML elements use to communicate with the browser to how to render text.
> When it's surrounded by angular brackets<> they make html tags.
> Tags come in pairs and surround texts.
> 
> can someone list down the different elements and tags in html?


An HTML* element* is an object enclosed by pair of *Tags*.
Eg: <Title>MyPage</Title> is Tile Element

----------


## Bhavya

> An HTML* element* is an object enclosed by pair of *Tags*.
> Eg: <Title>MyPage</Title> is Tile Element


Thank you Assassin, Is there is any different types in elements and tags?

----------

